# Painting a bike



## Boris (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe a couple of years ago, I printed out a great "How to paint your bike " from stripping all the old paint to prep work to the finished job. I believe I found that piece of information on the CABE.
Well, I lost the printout and I'm have difficulties with the search engine since this tip is way back there and may not even have been on the CABE. Does anyone recall reading or posting something similar to what I have described?


----------



## prewarkid (Sep 29, 2011)

*tim's website*

www.bicyclechronicles.com  check it out..


----------

